# Exo Terra Habitat Kits???



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone seen these?










Exo Terra - Products: Habitat Kit Rainforest


Full Glass Terrarium
Dual front doors for an escape free access
Includes all necessary decoration items
Unique front window ventilation
Full metal screen for top ventilation
Natural-looking rock terrarium background
Compact Top Lighting system
Also includes: Care guide, Substrate, Water Dish, Jungle Vines and Jungle Plants
 The Exo Terra Rainforest Habitat Kit is the ideal set-up for the beginning herpetoculturist! The kit comes complete with all the components necessary to give your terrarium hobby a successful start - including the Exo Terra Glass Terrarium, designed by European herpetologists. The Exo Terra Glass Terrarium features front opening doors, allowing easy access for maintenance and feeding. The full screen top ventilation permits the UVB rays from the compact fluorescent lighting system to penetrate deep into the terrarium. The Exo Terra Compact Top Canopy (included) was especially designed for the Exo Terra Glass Terrarium. This easy-to-install lighting system contains a fixture with reflector for the Exo Terra Repti Glo line of compact fluorescent bulbs.
An instruction manual is included to guide you through the process of installation, decoration and maintenance of this Exo Terra Rainforest Terrarium Kit.


















Exo Terra - Products: Habitat Kit Desert

Full Glass Terrarium
Dual front doors for an escape free access
Includes all necessary decoration items
Unique front window ventilation
Full metal screen for top ventilation
Natural-looking rock terrarium background
Compact Top Lighting system
Also included: Substrate, Water Dish, Rock Outcrop, Plant, Hiding Cave and Reptile Care Guide
 The Exo Terra Desert Habitat Kit is the ideal set-up for the beginning herpetoculturist! The kit comes complete with all the components necessary to give your terrarium hobby a successful start - including the Exo Terra Glass Terrarium, designed by European herpetologists. The Exo Terra Glass Terrarium features front opening doors, allowing easy access for maintenance and feeding. The full screen top ventilation permits the UVB rays from the compact fluorescent lighting system to penetrate deep into the terrarium. The Exo Terra Compact Top Canopy (included) was especially designed for the Exo Terra Glass Terrarium. This easy-to-install lighting system contains a fixture with reflector for the Exo Terra Repti Glo line of compact fluorescent bulbs.
An instruction manual is included to guide you through the process of installation, decoration and maintenance of this Exo Terra Desert Terrarium Kit.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Can you get them in the UK ............... or just US


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Your local shop should be able to order them in for you 

A mate of mine got 20 of the rainforest ones and they are good, not that cheap but look good all matching etc.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

One of my mates got one when he was on holiday in canada and he ot one for like $200 in the sale XD


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I like the rain forest ones...Its pretty much the same as I have for my crestie but I had to buy all the bits separate


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Why not go out and actually model your own? those look likemore wastes of money. lol, sry. Why think about buying a rock? lol
Go for a walk/ get someone to send you one. The light looks interesting, but i think they sell them on their own anyway.


----------



## MAG man (Mar 15, 2008)

One of my local suppliers sells full setup kits. Whether they are supplied like that or he puts it together I'm not sure.

The Exo Terra light units in the pictures are available separately either single or dual bulb.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

well i thought that they weren't available in the uk along with loads of other bits exo terra make like the screen terrariums! etc. i just hope they bring out the breeding boxes in the uk thy look great . very good idea as well.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I have the compact tops for my exo terras already! And most of my exo terra set ups look like the rainforest one anyway....would just be easier to buy in a set like that....lol


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I've emailed them about the screen terrariums and was told they don't sell them in the UK, now waiting on a reply to "why?" 

The rainforest one looks perfect for a cham set up.


----------



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

I would have thought that if we where to wait till about the mid summer, autumn time, i would have thought that they would brought them over the pond.. 

i must admit, i would really like so of those breeding boxes! they look so good!!!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

The Breeder Boxes will be available over here - Hagen head office estimates Autumn time... 
Some things like the Screen Terrariums don't comply to UK build quality restrictions so will not be brought out over here commercially at all.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

had them all at hamm in march didnt they?


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the habbitat kits on order but wont be here untill late september.


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

I've seen them in Cold Blooded for not bad price.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

they sell these at suthern aquatics in poole there about £90 each but come with everything


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

there all over ebay


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

to be honest, theyre a bit expensive for what they are.

they dont come with bulbs, heat mats etc.

I think if they were going to do a kit, why not go the whole way and include these?

The breeder boxes are great tho!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

as you have the option of power uv's. choose which percent you need. you don't need the same uv for leopards geckos as you do beardie. and not everything needs heat mats


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

We're selling the habitat kits at Southern Aquatics for £71 each i believe, 90 x 45 x 45 exo vivs £89 each and the 90 x 45 x 60 are now £109 (or maybe even less).


----------



## fergus77 (Sep 21, 2008)

i got one of thoe kits from a company that advertised on ebay. £97 delivered for the 45x45x60 terrarium. I thought they were pretty good value for what you got, but a heat mat or bulbs would have been a bonus.

Really happy with ours and would probably buy the kit again. got to make more space in the lounge though :whistling2:


----------

